# 'I have all the time in the world' pinks



## Kaminoke (Jun 13, 2009)

I've never made a tutorial before, but I always love how this turns out so I thought I would share it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The look!





This seems to have become my go-to eye , whenever I know I need to go out and want to wear makeup, but have all the time in the world to get ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Forgot to take pictures of what I actually used though... sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Prime eye with whatever... I use UDPP.






2. Bright pink base up to the crease and blend out slightly, this is the kryolan UV pink.






3. Over that apply Full Fuchsia blush, probably my favourite eye colour ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









4. On the top edge of that blend out a little with Plum Dressing.





6. Over the top of the Plum Dressing and just above, blend in some Living Pink.





7. Sketch in the outer corner and crease, and under the eye.





8. A smidgen of Carbon on top of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








9. In the middle of the bottom lid, a little bit of Passionate.





10. Crystal Avalanche in the inner corner, and a brow highlight (I use Nylon).





11. Gel eyeliner on the top lid, black kohl on the top and bottom waterlines.





12. Here is probably where you should do mascara and brows, but I forgot 

13. Face! Foundation and concealer etc, Shadester to contour, Hipness blush, cheek shimmer from Collection 2000(!) in Just Peachy. The lips are Flirt! Plushious in Mamma Mia - someone on here sent it to me, and I love it! 

14. Annnnnnd finished!





But then I take these lovely colours and....




Cover them up!





I am a speccy four-eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Crappy flash pic, but this one is probably closer to the actual colours than the other pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I hope this was useful to someone


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 13, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 13, 2009)

I've never seen you before.
You should definitely post more often


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, please post more tutorials!! I love this one!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I've never seen you before.
You should definitely post more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
agreed! you're stunning!


----------



## Kaminoke (Jun 14, 2009)

Aww thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You guys were really helpful to me a while back, and I lurked a lot looking at all the pretty pictures.  I though it was only fair that I try to give something back now that I'm finally able to!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 4, 2009)

nice tut!


----------

